# Iron Suggestions for a relative beginner



## cambridge (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,

 I've been playing golf on an off for over 10 years, started to really get the bug for it again last year though and have started playing at least once a week.

 I've decided I deserve to upgrade my clubs and as such have been on the look out. I'm finding it fairly difficult to decipher what irons would suit a player like myself. I don't have a handicap, I go around my local 9 holes averaging late 40s - mid 50s.

 The purpose of the clubs are to improve my game and get a handicap.

From my research, and price range (looking at eBay) it seems that I can pick up a set of over size ping i3 irons for around Â£100. I'm budgeting for a house deposit at the moment so my budget probably sits at a max of Â£150, not a lot I know.

 Obviously the i3's are around 15 years old now - should I be worried about this? From what I've read their a forgiving club which is nice to play and If i can get a hold of a decent set I should.

 Can anyone recommend anything else? Am I thinking along the correct lines? 

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you're going to go for Ping, go for the G series, so whether that's G10, G15, G20 or G25, whatever you can afford. You'll find them more forgiving than the i range.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2015)

yeh 2nd hand for that budget, you have the Ping G range, G5, G10, G15. Taylormade Burner 2.0 you could probably get for budget, Callaway X12,18,20. even seen TM RBZ irons on ebay for your budget!

Why not try your local American Golf, Dircet Golf etc or even local clubs. Many will have used sets for sale, and this way you will get to try before you buy which is very important!


----------



## cambridge (Mar 31, 2015)

Rooter said:



			yeh 2nd hand for that budget, you have the Ping G range, G5, G10, G15. Taylormade Burner 2.0 you could probably get for budget, Callaway X12,18,20. even seen TM RBZ irons on ebay for your budget!

Why not try your local American Golf, Dircet Golf etc or even local clubs. Many will have used sets for sale, and this way you will get to try before you buy which is very important!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks rooter, I'll check out all of these and have a shop around.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you end up liking the Callaway X12's, I've got a set for sale atm for Â£100. Been re-gripped 6 months ago, and in great condition. They were my first proper set of irons, and I love them, but just replaced with Covert 2.0's, so if you're interested feel free to drop me a PM!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2015)

X12 a good set but another vote for the G range from Ping


----------



## needmoreclub (Apr 2, 2015)

Can't go wrong getting a set of Cleveland CG16's, really under rated and amazing value for money.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 2, 2015)

Direct Golf have some very nice brand new Mizuno JPX Pro's for Â£199, they are a steal at that price.


----------



## cambridge (Apr 3, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Direct Golf have some very nice brand new Mizuno JPX Pro's for Â£199, they are a steal at that price.
		
Click to expand...

I've been recommended these by a friend - Looks like I've missed out on this offer  devastated.

After some consideration and a lot of reading/research it looks like I can get some Taylormade RBZ at the top of my price range - or some King Cobra FPs at the bottom of the price range. Any one think these are worth having? I've decided against Ping, they seem to be a bit marmite and I'd be disappointed if I went with them and didn't get on with them.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 4, 2015)

Lots of great clubs around these days. I would suggest trying some and see what you like the look and performance of. I would also suggest going for a good second hand set or a set of last years model at a deep discount. 

The head design doesn't make all that much difference in my opinion. Make sure you choose a set with a shaft you can get on with, especially in the longer irons.


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 4, 2015)

Have a look at MD Golf irons. I got a set from Dunluce for Â£70 brand new but cannot find them for under Â£120 so I think I got a bargain. I have added a 3h to the set for Â£40 and it's a lovely club to hit.


----------

